

Software Startup Lessons (Part 1): The Basics - parker
http://blog.lavablast.com/post/2008/03/Software-Startup-Lessons-(Part-1)-The-Basics.aspx

======
dhouston
"Additionally, we sidelined as male strippers at bachelorette parties, to pay
for our university studies."

i don't think i've had a sentence in a news.yc-posted article take me more by
surprise :)

------
jharrison
The title sounded intriguing but the colors and size of your text turned me
off immediately. Hopefully it's just my old eyes.

